# Hand Drawn Original Red Betta Artwork



## beebeeandme (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there -

I wanted to share my most recent betta drawing with all of you. This is Elora, The Betta of Ambition. This is a one of a kind drawing

I wanted to make her (I know that he's actually a male betta but that's okay stand out so I painted/drew her with the most vibrant colors. 

I am taking requests if you are interested in having your betta drawn. You can find my profile at 
http://beebeeandme.etsy.com

If you would like to welcome Elora into your home, the art is for sale for $46

Enjoy!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow that is amazing! You are extremely talented! I love the colors you used.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't see the pic. ):


----------



## beebeeandme (Sep 21, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> I can't see the pic. ):



you can look at my etsy site to see the pics 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/56920024/elora-the-betta-of-ambition-8-x-10

http://www.etsy.com/listing/56920024/elora-the-betta-of-ambition-8-x-10


----------



## beebeeandme (Sep 21, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> Wow that is amazing! You are extremely talented! I love the colors you used.


Thanks so much, glad you like it!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Wow! That looks amazing!

You're more than welcome to my albums if you'd like to draw any of my boys or girls!


----------

